# coding issue



## jalbright0516 (May 6, 2011)

I need some assistance please...
I need to know how to code this --

removal of 180 cm2 strawberry nevus of left cheek, autograft of split thickness skin graft of 180cm2(squared) 

I am not familiar enough with the grafting codes to code this correctly and would love some assistance...

thanks for your assistance 

Jane Albright


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 6, 2011)

*Lesion removal and skin graft*

*For an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed procedure note. *

One thing I notice in your brief description ... Lesions are measure NOT by sq cm but by the widest diameter plus minimal margin necessary for complete removal. So you will need a diameter measurement of the nevus. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

